# Bus / Coach Madrid to Malaga



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Any idea on cost and if I can take my dog?
Same for train actually.

TIA


----------



## mcginlay (Dec 10, 2008)

Not sure if you can take your dog but the high speed AVE to Malaga is fantastic - cost around 70 euros last summer - 2 hours door to door

U listening Branson!!


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

mcginlay said:


> Not sure if you can take your dog but the high speed AVE to Malaga is fantastic - cost around 70 euros last summer - 2 hours door to door
> 
> U listening Branson!!


Thanks, but must be able to transport dog too. We are arriving in Madrid via Mexico City with dog. So instead of putting him through too much, we decided to get to Malaga by road or train....


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Eamon said:


> Thanks, but must be able to transport dog too. We are arriving in Madrid via Mexico City with dog. So instead of putting him through too much, we decided to get to Malaga by road or train....


I looked for it in the English section but it was unavailable.

Here it goes. Hope it helps you.

¿ Puedo viajar con animales?

Se permite su transporte siempre que no se opongan el resto de los viajeros.

El dueño se hace responsable de las molestias y daños que pueda ocasionar el animal.

Deben ir provistos de la "guía de sanidad". El transporte se limitará a pequeños animales domésticos, entendiendo como tales, perros, gatos, hurones y aves (no de corral), cuyo peso máximo no exceda de 6 Kg.

Se admitirá como máximo un sólo animal por viajero, siempre dentro de una jaula, cuyas dimensiones máximas no superen 60 x 35 x 35 cm., y que dispongan de algún dispositivo que permita contener y retirar los residuos.

El importe a abonar será el 50% del billete a Tarifa General del tren y clase correspondiente en el que se efectúe el viaje, no pudiéndose acoger a otras tarifas o descuentos.

En AVE existe la posibilidad que la jaula del animal ocupe una plaza. En este caso, se aplicará la Tarifa General o de Ida / vuelta en la clase que corresponda.

En breve se podrán adquirir billetes para animales de compañía por internet, hasta ese momento es preciso obtener los mismo en estaciones o agencias de viajes

Source: Renfe

Cheers


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

scharlack said:


> I looked for it in the English section but it was unavailable.
> 
> Here it goes. Hope it helps you.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for sending that useful info.


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

scharlack said:


> El transporte se limitará a pequeños animales domésticos, entendiendo como tales, perros, gatos, hurones y aves (no de corral), cuyo peso máximo no exceda de 6 Kg.


A 6kg ferret? Ugghhhhh!!!


----------

